# Solved: New Digital TV Question - Lost Channels



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

My ancient RCA TV finally went this weekend so I bought a Samsung TV (tube and not HD). 

I also still use an antenna not cable. I also attached my VCR and will be adding my DVD player when I'm able to figure out what goes where.

I was able to program it and I got the most unbelievable picture that I've ever seen but I wasn't able to get any of the local PBS stations so I was looking to see how to add channels (it doesn't do that) and I don't know if I did something later but I "lost" some channels on the DTV - I didn't delete them - it just says no signal but when I choose "Air" the channels are there but the reception isn't as great. It also shows that some channels are multiples - I've got no idea what that is.
Is there a way of returning it to the factory settings and begin to program it to undo what I did? Do I just unplug it for a couple of hours? 
Why is this so complicated? I miss just plugging in a TV and watching it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, why not start with the exact make/model of the Samsung TV?


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

OK - it's the TX-T2082 20"


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

cycler said:


> OK - it's the TX-T2082 20"


1. televisions TX-T2082 User Manual 
Download the manual for TX-T2082. You can download the latest updated file by language 
January 14, 2008 
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/download/supportDown.do?model_nm=TX-T2082&mType=UM&vType=L

.....this helps you out! Good luck!! The above link will take you straight to your model's manual!

edited for typo


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks pretty easy to add/remove channels from the manual.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

The troubleshooting guide doesn't load - I get an error of "invalid parameters".
Do you see anything that shows how to restore it to factory settings?

I've got the manual and although it *says* and shows how to add/remove channels when you are actually on the TV there is no add button - only delete - even though the channel isn't showing as being there (and I'm talking about normal channels like CBS 2 or ABC 7).

It seems to keep changing - during the evening for a while it will say "no signal" on the DTV side but there will be one on the "Air" side and later there will be a signal!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

you have already "cleared"some of the digital channels by following the instructions below?

I have made some screen shots of the online manual for you, and will post them in following replies.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

to reset your tv is by starting the entire setup all over again, and the only place I see to do this in your manual is in the "plug and Play"section.

included below are the screen shots of this...


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I finally had to call their customer service - they determined that it wasn't anything that I did or need to do - it's my signal so I need to buy a signal booster. Also the multiple stations aren't really multiple - Channel 2 appears as 2 but when I switch to DTV it is 2-1. 
I called B&H Photo (where I bought the TV) and they told me which I need and it's in stock so I'll be able to get it in a couple of days when I'm able to get back there.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

cycler said:


> I finally had to call their customer service - they determined that it wasn't anything that I did or need to do - it's my signal so I need to buy a signal booster. Also the multiple stations aren't really multiple - Channel 2 appears as 2 but when I switch to DTV it is 2-1.
> I called B&H Photo (where I bought the TV) and they told me which I need and it's in stock so I'll be able to get it in a couple of days when I'm able to get back there.


...I wasn't more help, but Im happy that you have it figured out now. I apoligize for my delay in response to your posts, but I am in a different time zone (the Netherlands) so I was answering as soon as I got up in the morning, with my first cup of java!

You should use the thread tools option, to mark your thread solved, as in the future, anyone coming here to TSG with the same problem, using the search feature here, would find how you resolved this, and it could help them out as well. Best of luck to you, and enjoy your new television in the coming days (hopefully years) ahead:up:


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks - will do!


----------

